# Lost my Transformer LCC



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

TJ,
Chased it from Library to just above the dam, that thing was heavy! I never run that low and was a bit worried about being tied in and not knowing where those dams were at for sure. Last I saw it, it was 50-60 yds past the 2nd pourover you can see from the Ford st bridge and moving fast. Someone said they found your bulkhead and placed it on a rock in the PP. Assuming you made it out of river without major injury? FYI, Boat looked in pretty good shape what I could see. Good luck


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

dude. . . 





T.J. said:


> Last seen right above Clear Creek and McIntrye street below coors. I seem to remember that somebody found a boat in Denver in a common collection area. Anybody have an idea where that might be? I rode the bike path quite a ways and didn't see it. It is a blue T4.


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

Phillips said:


> dude. . .


Yeah, "Dude," "Duder," or "El Duderino" if you're not into that whole "brevity" thing.


----------



## T.J. (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks for everyones help today. I didn't find the bulkhead but maybe I was looking in the wrong area of the PP. I have bumps and bruises but overall in good shape. I wonder what the odds of me getting the boat back? I was thinking about doing a run on Clear Creek till it reaches the Platte to see if I can find it that way...


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Sorry TJ. . .totally in awe you swam. Must have been a doozy! We'll have to get some beers soon. . . 



T.J. said:


> Thanks for everyones help today. I didn't find the bulkhead but maybe I was looking in the wrong area of the PP. I have bumps and bruises but overall in good shape. I wonder what the odds of me getting the boat back? I was thinking about doing a run on Clear Creek till it reaches the Platte to see if I can find it that way...


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Not trying to be unsympathetic for the high water swim or loss of gear, but the Transformer? If I misplaced that boat on the other side of my car I'd probably call it good, give up the search and go buy a new boat.


----------



## T.J. (Apr 24, 2007)

Should have taken the creekboat. Hindsight is 20/20. It was exciting and a good story if nothing else. Cam got my paddle. That was huge. It would have really sucked to lose both.


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

KSC said:


> Not trying to be unsympathetic for the high water swim or loss of gear, but the Transformer? If I misplaced that boat on the other side of my car I'd probably call it good, give up the search and go buy a new boat.


haha yep that is kinda how im feeling about my transformer right now too.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Hum*

This seams a little fishy. Are you sure you didn't toss it in?

I'm sorry to tell you this, but you should look past your loss and up-grade for lack of a better term.


----------



## T.J. (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah I figured there is a chance that I would get it back because nobody else would want it. I have other boats but I have abused the hell out of that boat and it has held up. It wasnt worth anything to sell it. I wanted to see how long I could keep it going. I may have just found out...


----------



## stankboat (Mar 30, 2005)

I have to agree with Don ... count yourself lucky ... silliest boat ever made.


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

TJ, my buddy is getting ready to sell a Pyrana 420, med size I think. He is about your size. PM me if intrested and I will give you his #. I dont remember where that guy said he put your bulkhead. Some kid probably found it and wanted to see if it would float.


----------



## T.J. (Apr 24, 2007)

stankboat said:


> I have to agree with Don ... count yourself lucky ... silliest boat ever made.


Have some respect for the recently departed. Absence makes the heart grow fonder. ;-)


----------



## T.J. (Apr 24, 2007)

powdahound76 said:


> TJ, my buddy is getting ready to sell a Pyrana 420, med size I think. He is about your size. PM me if intrested and I will give you his #. I dont remember where that guy said he put your bulkhead. Some kid probably found it and wanted to see if it would float.


Thanks for the offer but I really do have other boats. If someone could grab the bulkhead for me if they see it that would be great. I won't be able to get back there till sunday at the earliest.


----------

